# Western Unimount will not go down



## KevinO (Feb 15, 2015)

After driving 80 miles in a below zero degree blizzard last night my plow will only move left and right and after maybe drifting down an inch or two will go up. Could this be a stuck valve or maybe something has just frozen in the pump?


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Check for power at grill when down is requested. If you have power take the cover off. Check the valve block cartridge for power. I believe its the white wire at the valve s1 valve


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

When was the last time you changed the fluid?


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

P.s watch your toe's while testing


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

rjigto4oje;1958823 said:


> P.s watch your toe's while testing


No flip flops? Your a buzz kill


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

dieselss;1958845 said:


> No flip flops? Your a buzz kill


Too cold for flip flops. Just do want to see anyone get hurt


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Nah, you wouldn't feel it by then anyway


----------



## KevinO (Feb 15, 2015)

rjigto4oje;1958815 said:


> Check for power at grill when down is requested. If you have power take the cover off. Check the valve block cartridge for power. I believe its the white wire at the valve s1 valve


Thanks for the replys. Disconnected and reconnected plugs at the grill started working fine. Now same thing everything but Down works. Checked ground. Bottom screw on valve box can't get out now. Changed fluid this past summer.Plowed two drives and back to same thing.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Gunna need to test that s1 which is under that cover. But if you said you played with the grill connectors and it worked, I'd start looking there. You can Ck the truck side connector without the plow. You just need a test light and the wiring diagram


----------

